# FreeBSD upgrade from 10.1 to 10.2 merge



## ernie (Aug 14, 2015)

I am trying to upgrade FreeBSD  from 10.1-RELEASE-p10 to 10.2-RELEASE using `freebsd-update -r 10.2-RELEASE upgrade` and it all seems to go fine until the /etc merge where it then starts asking me to edit everything manually in /etc for a version control number difference eg.


```
<<<<<< current version
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.1/etc/periodic/security/800.loginfail 263661 2014-03-23 12:58:48Z brueffer $
=======
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/periodic/security/800.loginfail 263661 2014-03-23 12:58:48Z brueffer $
>>>>>>> 10.2-RELEASE
```
Is there any way around this? I gave up after half an hour of it, and I have several servers to upgrade.

I didn't have this problem going from 10.0 to 10.1 there were very few files to manually edit.


----------

